
Huawei Is an Asset, Not a Threat - Leary
https://www.wsj.com/articles/huawei-is-an-asset-not-a-threat-11558390913
======
suff
The assertion is not that Huawei isn't an asset. Huawei is definitely an
asset. No one disagrees with that. The assertion is that Huawei is a
_Communist_ asset used to enprison their citizens and steal data from freedom
loving countries.

~~~
bitbrewer
Is there proof that any of what you said is true? The Huawei people I know are
all working super hard to create high-quality products for consumers and
enterprises. This, as far as I know, is a good thing for our world.

~~~
suff
Who do you work for?

[https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/20/18508915/cia-huawei-
china...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/20/18508915/cia-huawei-china-
security-agencies-funds-report)

~~~
bitbrewer
The information in the article is vague. It could be just them selling
equipment to the government or it could be security related. US tech companies
also routinely work with spy agencies if that's something.

[https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/07/the-d...](https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/07/the-
details-about-the-cias-deal-with-amazon/374632/)

